# My Gk Shot Of The Month Entry



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Good morning








Thought I'd share this video for the shot of the month 





Cheers


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Good shooting. Have fun mate.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

nice shot mate !!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing.

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

A great shot, well done.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good job!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good shooting. Keep it up, and you will be a star!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Poor bottle never had a chance. Great shot gramps. The arms raised in triumph. Good show.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Applause! Super shot.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> Applause! Super shot.


Applesauce indeed! Excellent shot. Love that it was a pf that delivered the goods.

Now, gramps, pick up that rubbish and put it in the bin like a good lad!!!!


----------

